

YouTube's "Feedback" feature is a business waiting to happen - memtap

To measure how well users like its new site design, YouTube has added a rectangular blue tab on the bottom right corner of the site.Upon clicking the link on the tab called 'send feedback', a dialog box appears, giving the viewer an option to highlight sections of the site and leave feedback.<p>There are a number of companies that sell a 'feedback' feature, however none that give the user the ability to highlight sections of the sight or virtually mark the screen.
This is the future of feedback in regards to websites.  Somebody should monetize.
======
albahk
This startup does something similar <http://www.bugherd.com/>

------
MattBearman
I've already done this after seeing the feedback tool in Google+ a few months
back :)

Check out BugMuncher - <http://bugmuncher.com> \- it's had a good response so
far and has got a good number of happy users.

------
anujkk
Jotform's Wishbox is doing exactly same thing. Few days back, they posted
about it on HN.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3265421>

------
soho33
I remember reading an article on techcrunch about a startup doing this as
well. It allowed you to mark the screen and would take a snapshot and send it
with your feedback.

Update: didnt see the comments below, but the website posted below(jotform)
was the one i mentioned above.

------
somagrand
This was first offered in Google+

